# Continuous blue screen on brand spanking new custom build



## KiraldoThGreat (Jan 1, 2018)

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8400 CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 6
RAM: 8152 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 446 GB (404 GB Free);
Motherboard: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd., Z370-A PRO (MS-7B48)
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

Just as a disclaimer, Im new at this, never done it before and don't know all that much about computers with regards to this stuff so i'm sorry if I sound stupid.

Just this friday I put together a new custom built PC and im positive the hardware is installed properly given the fact that I am able to use it. However I feel as though I initially installed the drivers improperly. I was following a youtube tutorial for the entire process essentially and when it came to updating the drivers i just installed them from the links the guy gave since we had the same exact motherboard and the video was made like a week ago so i figure it would be fine. I started noticing problems right away when trying to download some from the links it gave me weird error messages and of course it started to crash. (also my motherboard came with a disk to upload the drivers that i completely missed and never put in afterwards in fear of making things worse. I feel I may have messed up there as well) After that happened i figured something went really wrong there and I should figure out what drivers I actually need to update. So I downloaded DriverEasy and that seemed to help. It told me what drivers needed updating so I updated all of them manually. After that it appeared to work fine, except it started to crash again with blue screen every once in a while, usually with the MEMORY_MANAGEMENT message, though sometimes other things. Also sometimes when I manually restart it, it says the preparing automatic repair thing and I don't know what that's about either. I feel as though there are some sort of corrupt files or software causing the problem, but I have no idea where its coming from. I'm really frustrated and just want to be able to use my new 1,300 dollar computer... I know its complicated but if anyone has any suggestions or insights I would be eternally grateful.


PS. Another issue i had would be that when I was installing windows 10 initially my brother made me buy it from that Kinguin website and it later said that I had to activate windows and it was essentially a stolen licence. I immediately bought a real windows 10 licence through the windows app store. I don't know if that would have anything to do with the problems im experiencing.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The best advice is to start again
Download from here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

the windows 10 appropriate to he product key you have purchased
make the usb installation
boot the computer from the usb
when it finds the drive delete all partitions so that you have a clean drive showing as unallocated space - on this link
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/1950-clean-install-windows-10-a.html
install to UEFI

When you then have it installed it is likely that Windows 10 will find its owns drivers
HOWEVER this time insert the motherboard driver CD and install ONLY the drivers.
Do not install any third party software on offer such as an AV

Then go to the MSI site for your motherboard and update any drivers offered that are more recent than the ones on the disc
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z370-A-PRO#down-driver&Win10 64

starting with the system and chipset driver
then the others on offer for the system - you do not need the RAID driver.

NOTE if the system is booting into windows and you can connect to the internet you can go straight to the motherboard site rather than installing drivers from the disc.

DO NOT use Driver Easy or any other such third party app always get your drivers from the motherboard site OR the other hardware site if you have such and then Windows will look after them automatically on 10

Your memory management error is more than likely a driver problem and caused possibly by DriverEasy offering the wrong driver.


----------



## KiraldoThGreat (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you. I had a feeling that’s what I’d have to do. I’ll give it a shot. One question though, how should i start over again? Do I do the reset to factory settings thing or is there something else I’d have to do?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Boot from the usb or the dvd whichever you make and follow the guide on the link I sent you


> make the usb installation
> boot the computer from the usb
> when it finds the drive delete all partitions so that you have a clean drive showing as unallocated space - on this link
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/1950-clean-install-windows-10-a.html
> install to UEFI


which from your question I most respectfully suggest you have not read


----------



## KiraldoThGreat (Jan 1, 2018)

Ok I did everything you said and at the end when it got to the part after you create a password it immediately crashed with a blue screen that said “critical structure corruption”


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

do you mean that windows installed OK all the way to the step where you create your account
and that this installation was commenced on the complete drive - unallocated space for the whole 500 GB and then you installed to the primary partition .

If so it is LIKELY there is a hardware fault somewhere - be it hardware as incompatible - ram is favourite OR hardware incorrectly inserted
WHAT please is the full spec of the 8gb RAM AND in what configuration - eg 2x4GB - etc


----------



## KiraldoThGreat (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes exactly. I did leave two of the drives there (both were unallocated space) because I have a hard drive and an ssd so I don’t know if that would’ve made a difference. Probably not though

Here are my RAM specs
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 8GB (2 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4 21300) Desktop Memory Model CMK8GX4M2A2666C16


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ensure the ram is inserted in the second - DIMM slot when counting from the processor that is A2
AND in the fourth slot that is B2

1. CHECK that this is where the ram is inserted
if not uninstall ram - reinstall in those slots and try again with installation of 10

2. If that does not work try with just ONE stick in A2


----------



## KiraldoThGreat (Jan 1, 2018)

They’re already in the correct slots should I try with only A2 in? Is it possible my ram is damaged already?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> They're already in the correct slots should I try with only A2 in?


As I said



> If that does not work try with just ONE stick in A2


----------

